# HELP! New to chiclids. Blue Ram Eggs!



## goose (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi. I just got a pair of German Blue Rams 4 days ago after searching arround the petstores for a year. Anyhoo yesterday I notice they are guarding a corner of the tank with little yellow dots everyware below them. How long will it take them to hatch? What will I need when they hatch? What to do afterwards? And any other information or where to get it would be great.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

read this thread
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/hatchery/14231-breeding-german-blue-ram-z-man.html


----------



## babygurlo5o (May 14, 2007)

i am interested in breeding my dads kois lol....they spawn every year and my dad usually doesnt take the time to learn how to breed them ....anyways i need some info on wat 2 do they just started 2 spawn so within the next few days there will b thousands of eggs.....i have no idea wat 2 do so all the info possible would b great!!!!if you could email it 2 me my email is [email protected]ks 2 all who can help me!!!!


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Babygurl I suggest you start a new thread in the goldfish section of the Forums, to get the best answers. You should also do a quick research on google (search Spawning Koi) to get some background information, before asking more specific questions.

Good luck!


----------

